# Loud intermittent clicking when driving and braking '01 Altima



## claptrapper (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi there --

I hit a pothole yesterday while driving home from work and immediately after hitting said pothole, a loud clicking/ticking noise started, coming from under the car. I pulled over to see if anything was dragging or if a piece of the moulding had popped loose and no luck.

It was on and off but quite loud, especially when braking.

This morning, I hardly heard it at all, thought it was something caught somewhere that came loose. But lo and behold, it returned this afternoon, on the same stretch of road (although I was diligent to avoid the same pothole).

Does anyone know what could be causing this? Is this something your average layman could fix, or should I just bite the bullet and take it in?

Thanks for your time -- any advice is very greatly appreciated.


----------



## claptrapper (Oct 17, 2008)

I also wanted to add that it's not especially loud when turning or at low speeds. It is very touch-and-go and the noise increases with velocity/decreases with deceleration.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Do you have the factory Nissan hubcaps on?


----------



## claptrapper (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I do.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Those Nissan hubcaps are notorious for making clicking sounds as you drive! If you can, try removing them and I bet the noise disappears...


----------



## claptrapper (Oct 17, 2008)

*Solved the issue.*

My boyfriend and I took the wheel off today and had a good look around. Wasn't the CV joint or anti-rattle clips or the hubcaps or anything.

Turns out one of the bolts on the backside of the front driver's side brakes had stripped out while I was driving and the calipers/brake pads were intermittently hitting the rotor as I drove. Will probably take that in to get remachined soon.

We went to the auto parts store and spent $15 on a brakes kit, screwed in the new bolts (with the extender piece provided) and the noise has stopped.

Hooray! I'm so glad I didn't have to spend $240 on a new front axle which is what Pep Boys quoted me for that part.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Glad it got fixed cheap...


----------

